# Anyone know of anything else besides Melatonin for helping with sleep??



## beasto (Apr 5, 2013)

What up bro's and sisters...Been a while as I had to do an overseas bid for a little bit. The wife is having a lot of trouble sleeping due to her beta blockers that she takes for her heart. I know Noble savage had a little remedy that he used that helped him sleep. Any input or options would be greatly appreciated as its been on 2 weeks+ that she has been running off fumes of 5hrs sleep or less.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 5, 2013)

Have she tried melatonin? That sure knocks me out.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 5, 2013)

Oops sorry about that.


----------



## corvettels3 (Apr 5, 2013)

melatonin does nothing for me.. 2-3 benadryl and I'm good. good luck


----------



## Tilltheend (Apr 5, 2013)

5HTP can induce sleep. It will also make your skin look better.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 5, 2013)

Melatonin doesn't do shit for me either. I can take 20 mg and be up another 3 hours and then when I finally do fall asleep, I wake up every hour. Why doesn't she ask her doc for lunesta or one of those other sleeping pills? I wish I could remember the name of the OTC one I used to take. It had L-triptophan (the shit in turkey that makes you sleepy) and was all natural. It's in a white and yellow box lol sorry that's the best I can do. Oh and have her stay away from zzzquil. Same things as melatonin for me only with crazy ass dreams.


----------



## PFM (Apr 5, 2013)

4 hours after dinner a dose of GH equal to 4.6ng's (well over "range"). 30 minutes prior to bed standard dose ZMA5 or ZMA with 500mgs Tryptophan.

Every sleep aid OTC and script produced either sides or dependency. I can skip either the GH or that orals and still sleep very well (for me).

Sleep disorders are about resetting the body clock and most drugs (even OTC) cause either next day sides or dependency, not the above combo at these doses.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 5, 2013)

I have sleep issues.  Started using 'sleep aid' Target Brand. Diphenhydramine.  Works well, no sides.  Same stuff as Nyquil 's ZZZquil sleep aid.


----------



## robot lord (Apr 5, 2013)

My sleep issues started in my late 30s and haven't got much better turning 40. Not to mention the tren run that ended just before Chritmas. I haven't slept much from midway through that cycle till current. Prescription pills like halcion give me a bad hangover feeling next day and I am afraid of dependantcy. Even at half my prescribed dose there are sides. I only use my script when I just can't take another sleepless night. I can beer bong Zquil and eat melatonin like freekn skittles only to fall asleep for a couple hours and then up all night. I have even done research on medical grade edible THC cookies and butter because I have become so desperate for REM sleep. I am at my wits end and need help in this arena as well. One of my tattoo customers, who suffers from PTSD and uses AAS, turned me on to a product called Somatomax. This was just today so I have no input or experience with this product.

 I can only offer his experience as it was explained to me. He said one scoop of what is apparently a powder put him out cold. So much so that he said he slept all night and woke in exactly the same position he laid down. He did mention some hangover sensation the next day so he dropped back to only half a scoop before bed. He said he sleeps like a baby and pops up out of bed refreshed and ready to go at the half dose. Again, I am only passing on the info that was provided to me. If anyone has used this product please chime in. It has most definitely sparked my interest. Right about now I would eat dog shit if it gave me 6-8 hours of quality sleep. Even the Rips/GH didn't help me very much.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 5, 2013)

i have issues sleeping also. I usually take a gram of xanax, that does the trick for me every night.


----------



## g0re (Apr 5, 2013)

R1rider said:


> i have issues sleeping also. I usually take a gram of xanax, that does the trick for me every night.



I hope you mean 1mg. Not 1 gram!! Holy crap!!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 5, 2013)

I take alteril.   It's sold at Walmart haven't noticed any sides but dependency can be an issue if you don't cycle on/off

Ingredients	Amt Per Serving	Units	%Daily Value
L Tryptophan LT-One	666	mg	*
Valerian Root	40	mg	*
GABA (Gamma-Aminobutyric Acid)	100	mg	*
Melatonin	4	mg	*
Passion Flower Herb Extract 1.6% Flavonoids	20	mg	*
Hops (Humulus Lupulus)	20	mg	*
Skullcap Extract Scutellaria Laterifolia, Aerial Parts 3.5-4.5:1	60	mg	*
Chamomile Herb	20	mg	*
Glycine


----------



## italian1 (Apr 5, 2013)

The only OTC thing that works for me is Camomile Tea.  Tried everything else in the world nothing worked.  Couple cups of this shit knocks me the fuck out.  Its yellow, doesn't taste that bad, and you can get it anywhere.  I get it online at theteaspot.com, but i'm sure its in every grocery store as well.


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 6, 2013)

GO get her this stuff called "dream water" i have been using it for mild restlessness and it works well for me.

Has melatonin, tryptophan and a few other things in it. I drink it about an hour before i need to go to bed and all is well...

get it at walmart or riteaid or walgreens etc


----------



## ccpro (Apr 6, 2013)

Tylenol pm or xanax but they'll make her slow to wake up.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 6, 2013)

check out phenibut.  It works but can't be used every night as the user will develop a tolerance.  It is otc though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2013)

beasto said:


> What up bro's and sisters...Been a while as I had to do an overseas bid for a little bit. The wife is having a lot of trouble sleeping due to her beta blockers that she takes for her heart. I know Noble savage had a little remedy that he used that helped him sleep. Any input or options would be greatly appreciated as its been on 2 weeks+ that she has been running off fumes of 5hrs sleep or less.



50 Mg Diphenhydramine + melatonin = ZZZzzzzzzzz......  

Best of luck, Mate.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 6, 2013)

g0re said:


> I hope you mean 1mg. Not 1 gram!! Holy crap!!




Ya Gore, i meant 1 mg

some nights .5mg does it


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 7, 2013)

Liquid GHB will do the trick no problem. I remember that shit back in the day called liquid Blast. That shit would knock you the fuck out. Not sure where you can buy it anymore though. Maybe someone will chime in with a place that has it or some more info. !SHRUGS!


----------



## dan991 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sex... that works for me. I just roll over and throw it to the old lady... then lights out.


----------



## corvettels3 (Apr 7, 2013)

dan991 said:


> Sex... that works for me. I just roll over and throw it to the old lady... then lights out.



Bj before bed = sleep like a baby
sex before bed = insomnia


----------



## RISE (Apr 7, 2013)

Beer.  After one or two of those bad boys, I'm out.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 7, 2013)

I had an insane work schedule for years and having sleep issues was a way of life.  My kid had a sleep study done years ago and I quizzed the tech most of the night just to stay awake. He said little things can help long term more than pills.  (at the time I was using Xanex).

*Things like DO NOT go to bed until your ready for sleep
*DO NOT eat and watch TV in bed.
*In the morning dont hit snooze more than 2 times.  Once your awake get up.
*If you cant sleep dont lay there and wait to get sleepy, get up and read a book or have a small glass of milk.

According to him laying in bed awake is the worst thing you can do and will make the problem worse.  Also taking a 10 minute nap in the afternoon if possible is heplful.  I took his advice and it works for me.   According to the sleep study tech you have to train your body to break the bad habits that can lead to insomnia.


----------



## PFM (Apr 7, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> I had an insane work schedule for years and having sleep issues was a way of life.  My kid had a sleep study done years ago and I quizzed the tech most of the night just to stay awake. He said little things can help long term more than pills.  (at the time I was using Xanex).
> 
> *Things like DO NOT go to bed until your ready for sleep
> *DO NOT eat and watch TV in bed.
> ...



All about resetting the body clock.


----------



## dan991 (Apr 8, 2013)

Actually- my sleep issue is that I fucking fall asleep; then wake up at 3:00 am.  I keep falling asleep on the couch and then wake up super early in the morning to the lights on and the tv blaring infomercials.  I think last night I fell asleep sometime between 9:00-11:00 pm on the couch, woke up at 5:30 am and got in bed, tried to fall asleep for 30 min and now I'm up. I'll need a nap sometime this afternoon or I'm gonna be pissy.....

Don't know why I keep falling asleep so easily on the couch but its getting annoying.  I'll fall asleep at 4:00 pm and wake up at 1:00 am; then the whole day is fucked.


----------



## beasto (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We will see what works for her. This type of feedback and input makes mr proud to be part of the SI community when it comes to everyone willing to help! Thanks again to EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Bivz82 (Apr 15, 2013)

PFM said:


> 4 hours after dinner a dose of GH equal to 4.6ng's (well over "range"). 30 minutes prior to bed standard dose ZMA5 or ZMA with 500mgs Tryptophan.
> 
> Every sleep aid OTC and script produced either sides or dependency. I can skip either the GH or that orals and still sleep very well (for me).
> 
> Sleep disorders are about resetting the body clock and most drugs (even OTC) cause either next day sides or dependency, not the above combo at these doses.




ZMA5 from snac is good I like that stuff alot 
What brand do you use??


----------

